# Engine dies



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok I have 09 brute force 650 sra jett snorkel n exhaust when u ride it's fine if u get in water or mud for log period up to seat the engine starts cutting out n dies only does it in water n mud I have dielectric all electric n sparkplugs n moved carb an gas tank vents to handle bars


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Its possible that u have a bare wire somewhere that shorts out in water and mud.


----------



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

Check that couldn't find one bike has 500 miles on it n the more gas u give the worst the miss gets possible to much back pressure from exhaust


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i don't think it would be an exhaust issue i would look at eletrical


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you grease the other end of the plug wires


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hp488 said:


> Did you grease the other end of the plug wires


What he said. 
I had lots of probs with my 07 SRA when the coils would get wet...especially the one for the front cylinder


----------



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

The coil end of wire does it just pull out of coil I noticed on the end of coil a pin hole do I need to silcone this hole also


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

May be a switch on its way out. Main wire magnetic. How long does it take b4,she fires back up??


----------



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

Usually fires right back up unless it Dies n floods back cylinder through exhaust do u know I the spark plug wire unplugs from coil or is it made in it the back doesn't back fire it just starts cutting out n dies


----------

